# What have I got here?



## Ropata (Mar 9, 2019)

I just pulled all this gear from a mates edge bander that was heading for scrap. I want to build a small CNC for mainly wood. Can anyone identify these parts especially the VFD, motors and transformer.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

What you have there is all kinds of goodies.  The kind of stuff I love to put on my shelf for future use.

Linear rail with two ball bearing carriages.  Normally used for linear motion assemblies.  Looks to be about 20 mm.  From the design, maybe THK or Hiwin, both high quality



Air cylinder. 30mm bore x 100mm stroke?  Cushions on each end, flow controls on each end. Magnetic piston to actuate the limit switches that are clamped to the tie rods.  A useful item to have around.



Two nice 0.55kw, 12000 RPM saw arbor motors.  I'm guessing these were run by the VFD.  Could maybe be used as a small router spindle if you can figure out how to adapt a tool holder to it.



Telemecanique 3HP, 220V, single phase input VFD.  Very useful.  You need to search the web for the manual if you don't  have it.
The transformer looking thing is a choke.  Used to damp the the electrical interference from the VFD output.  Goes between the VFD and the motor.



Braking resistor for the VFD, to dump power so the saw blades can be stopped quicker.


----------



## Ropata (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes there's plenty of the THK rails and blocks. The spindles all have simple keyway shafts which is a shame. Do you know if anyone makes an ER 25 to 16mm adaptor for these spindles?


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

I think you will have to make that, a quick search turned up nothing.


----------



## Ropata (Mar 9, 2019)

I just dug this out too, no luck on google but I thing it's a 24v power supply?


JimDawson said:


> I think you will have to make that, a quick search turned up nothing.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

Yup, 24V power supply.


----------

